# Just ordered an XMPCR



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Finally decided to take the plunge and order the XMPCR for my computer at work. Right now I'm using the home unit with the SkyFi radio and I get a nice strong signal from my desk so I figured why not just switch over to the XMPCR. My PC is only a 400MHZ Pentium 2 so hopefully it should handle the software. Will let you know how it turns out. Ordered it for overnight delivery so I should get it tomorrow at home then bring it to work on Tuesday.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The software really takes no resources, as it's not processing the signal at all. 

Your P II 400 should work fine with it.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

That's what I figured. The computer is an old Dell but it has sound and a USB port. Hopefully it should work. Now I won't have to pull the radio out of my car everyday.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Recieved the XMPCR today. Very easy installation and was activated within 20 minutes. I like the screen interface and the channel changing seems a little faster. Very nice. Can't wait to get this baby to work.

P.S. The order was through PC Connection from the XM web site. Only cost a few bucks more for overnight delivery so definitely worth the cost if you don't want to wait long.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Have fun with your new toy Chris! Scott showed me XMPCR at his office. Very cool interface and way of listening to XM. $70 is more then worth it for me, but being that I only use XM at home currently, the extra tuner fee wouldn't be worth it right now. Enjoy!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

PC Connection is the only company that sells the PCR.

There are also some good replacement software available for the PCR out there, the XM supplied software is a little clunky at times. 

It is a fun toy though.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

I really enjoy my pcr but the software stinks.too many times i run it but it just doesn't start. I use a couple of the offerings by fans at xmfan.com


----------

